# Holdsclaw



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

*Holdsclaw Out for Season*



> President of Washington Sports & Entertainment Susan O’Malley announced this afternoon that Chamique Holdsclaw will not return to action for the remainder of the 2004 WNBA season. Holdsclaw has missed the last six games due to a personal medical issue and was placed on the team’s Injured List on September 1st.
> 
> Holdsclaw issued the following statement Wednesday afternoon:
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Talk about an unfortunate turn of events...

Is this just a mental/emotional thing? She has played great basketball this year and in more games without nagging injuries.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> Talk about an unfortunate turn of events...
> 
> Is this just a mental/emotional thing? She has played great basketball this year and in more games without nagging injuries.


Basically, the only thing she has said is that she isn't pregnant. 

I don't know if she is seriously ill or simply sick of losing. She's been one of my favorite players for many years, so I'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------

